# Looking for info on a Jack Line Indoor Wood Boiler 90wb



## tfeuerstein4@gmail.com (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm a new member to the Hearth Room, but I've been an avid reader of it well before that.  I'm looking at a used indoor boiler - a Jack Line indoor wood boiler 90wb.  I've googled it but cannot find any info about it.  I know it's an older wood boiler, but for my use I think it may work just fine.  Anyone have any experience with it or info about it?  Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thewozmo (Apr 4, 2015)

The Jack Line was built by W.I. Industries Inc of Warrens WI.

WI industries was incorporated in WI as Walker Industries Inc in 1977. Name was changed to W.I. Industries Inc on 5/15/1980. Company was dissolved 1/6/1987. Source WI Dept of Financial Institutions. Unless someone picked up the product line those boilers have to be approaching 30 years of age [2015 - 1986].


----------

